# cat won't clean itself



## Robbie1263 (Apr 14, 2005)

My girlfriend has a problem with her cat where it doesn't seem to want to clean itself, especially its private areas. At first, I thought that this was because the cat has gained substantial weight after being spayed over a year ago (the cat is now about 3). I thought that weighing 16 lbs maybe she just couldn't reach anymore, until I talked to my mother who has a 22 lb male who seems to have no trouble reaching. Then I thought maybe the problem was that she was taken from her mother too early, and maybe she didn't have time to learn how to care for herself. But, the cat hasn't always had this problem. It actually seems to coincide more (not definitely) with the fact that she was spayed a little over a year ago, and the cat's hygiene habits have slowly gone down hill since then. This is a serious problem though, since her fur gets quite matted and very "dirty" back there. We try not to let her on the furniture anymore because she actually sometimes makes a little mess when she sits, and my girlfriend won't even pet the cat anymore. How do I convince a cat to clean itself when it doesn't seem to want to?


----------



## lydelia (Mar 29, 2005)

How long is the cats fur? Sounds like it it sort of long. Sometimes longer haired cats can get 'stuff' caught in the fur around their behind on accident and can have trouble getting it off. You definitely want to try and clean her off back there to make sure that she does not get infected. Leaving that matted hair with nasty things in it on there can cause some serious problems. Too, you can also take her to a vet and have her shaved down along her bum and back legs. It's called a hygenic cut. This should help with 'stuff' not getting stuck back there. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Weight definitely CAN contribute to a cat not cleaning itself as well as before, especially if the weight gain is rapid and the cat doesn't have a lot of time to get used to gradually getting fatter. It often happens that a cat's caloric need decreases after spay/neuter (which is likely the origin of the myth about cats getting fat after altering...when in fact, it's just that their needs have changed, but their owners are still feeding them the same amount...so they gain weight). If the cat is obese, you should consult your vet to begin a weight-loss program, as obesity itself can cause or contribute to a myriad of health problems later on.

However, I'd suggest looking at a couple of other things, as well. Dental problems can prevent a cat from washing, and dental disease is quite common in adult cats. Many cats with dental issues keep themselves much cleaner after a professional dental cleaning and extraction of painful teeth. If the cat goes outside and is not current on vaccinations, it might be worth a test for FIV and FeLV; some cats with diseases like FeLV lose interest in cleaning themselves.

You can't convince the cat to clean herself, but you can have the fur on her breeches trimmed so that it's not so long, and you can also help her to groom herself. My cat occasionally gets "poopy pants," and needs a bit of help to get cleaned up. It's not pleasant, but it's far better than matted fur, bald spots, and skin problems.

A single vet visit can assess weight, set up a sensible weight-loss plan, check for dental disease, check for infectious disease if there is a risk of them, and trim up her fur to help prevent more problems.


----------



## Robbie1263 (Apr 14, 2005)

thanks for all the advice! the cat's hair really isn't that long though, so I probably wouldn't blame it on just that, although maybe we will get her a haircut back there to help her out. 

I know these things are fed too much!! (we actually have two) the problem with feeding is that they go NUTS if they don't have food in their dishes for any length of time. I mean, they knock over garbage cans (even though they only ever have paper in them), they run around like they're on crack and wake us up, and they're just crazy! then we'll feed them, and they just eat so much, especially the big one who gorges herself until she throws up a little bit (with whole pieces of food in it). you'd swear they haven't eaten in days!! the most sensible solution we've come up with is just to make sure there's always something in their dishes (which I know isn't good). We even tried the weight loss food, but they eat it just as fast, and it just costs so much that we can't buy it all the time.

maily because she does eat so much, I don't imagine her teeth are particularly painful :roll: but I never really thought about her teeth being the problem, and we'll definitely look into that more.

finally, the cat never goes outside, so I'm not worried about any kind of diseases. we got the other cat, a male, as a stray and we had him thoroughly checked out and got all his shots before he came into the house, so we know he didn't bring anything in.

thanks again for all the suggestions! is there anything else that hasn't been mentioned yet? any way to persuade the cat to take care of herself?


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Robbie1263 said:


> thanks again for all the suggestions! is there anything else that hasn't been mentioned yet? any way to persuade the cat to take care of herself?


By making it easier for her to care for herself. It may very well be the extra weight that's making it hard for her to wash.

Many cats, especially cats who have been strays, will develop "food issues," and simply cannot be free fed and must have set mealtimes and portions (they will adapt eventually). My cat will literally gorge until she throws up, then start again, continuing until someone takes the food away. She almost doubled in weight in a period of about 6 months when we first got her, topping out at 14 pounds...and at that weight, she was having a tough time washing, as well. That was 5 years ago, and to this day, she's still overweight (just under 11 pounds, I am aiming for 9). She gets about half of the calories usually recommended for a cat of her weight, and weight loss has been slow but ongoing.

I had lousy luck with "light" and weight-loss foods; I've had the best luck with a high-quality all-canned food diet. Diet foods are generally too low in protein and fat and too high in carbohydrates for effective weight loss in cats...in fact, I know a lot of cats who _gained_ weight on "diet" food, because they just eat more of it. A vet visit will at least give you an idea of what weight you should be aiming for, and will be able to suggest a safe rate of weight loss (too-quick weight loss can be dangerous). But the longer the cat stays fat, the harder it will be to get the pounds back off, and the more likely it is that you'll see complications like diabetes, joint problems, and respiratory difficulties.

I know I sound like chicken little, but I think the cleanliness issue may be at least partly due to weight, and unchecked obesity can lead to very expensive vet bills later on. Plus, I have one of those cats who can't stop eating, so I know exactly what you mean about how it's easier to free-feed, but trust me, it isn't easier in the long run.


----------



## lydelia (Mar 29, 2005)

I agree and must re-iterate the please 'feed them on a schedule' mantra. When I first got Miss Kitty, I free fed her and she would gorge, hurl, gorge ad infinim. That is, until I put her on a schedule. I feed dry (but canned works the same), look at the back of the box/bag and there is usually a suggested amount of food listed by weight, with times per day, ect. That is a good guide to go by for kitties who are not overweight. For your baby, a trip to the vet for a meal plan and weight loss program looks to be in order. 

I promise, that no matter how crazy your kitties act at first, they WILL adapt to a regulated feeding schedule. All three of mine have gone through free feeding, the crazies, and then finally adapting to a schedule. The key to making it work is consistency. Try to feed them same amounts at the same time everyday.


----------



## CarolinaCatLover (Jan 20, 2005)

My Kimba only stopped grooming when she got really old, mainly in the last couple of years. She lived to be 19 and I had to have her put to sleep in October.  She just couldn't get into positions to clean because of her arthritis. Other than that, I've never seen a cat that wouldn't groom. The two I have now are fanatical about it.


----------

